# Smoking a big turkey can it be done?



## soupster (Dec 21, 2003)

I want to smoke a 22 pound turley on a electric smoker is coooking a 22 pounder to big too smoke? If so can I finish it in the oven to be safe ?


----------



## carnivore (Dec 21, 2003)

as long as the turkey fits in the smoker with a little clearance on all sides, you should be fine.  smoking a 22 lb. turkey at 250 deg will probably take about 10 hours to get done all the way.  what i've heard is to plan on app. 30 min./pound when smoking from 225-250.


----------

